# Wheres the Ammo



## mattsghosts (Aug 13, 2009)

I have been to several sports shops looking for ammo, reloading brass, primers etc, Including Jay's in Clare and Gaylord... I cant even find ammo for my 9mm pistol. I have a small stock pile, and I hope to see the stores catching up before fall. I am heading to Cabelas on Sunday, 
Hope the Dems are happy with their scare tactics..


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Been that way now for about 6 months or so.


----------



## YooperTroll (Sep 30, 2008)

actually, to be fair (and i'm not getting into politics), it's been the NRA and the GOP that have used scare tactics to get us all buying tons of ammo and digging bunkers. Maybe the ammo companies themselves are behind it?  

they're really benefiting from it, you know? 

all that aside, i agree that i hope production increases or shipments increase or something...people calming down a *tad* would also be a big help to rest of us.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

CFP has been scarce since November. Price point CFR will be scare in another month or so as it runs dry. I saw an account receive 300 boxes of 380 winchester brand and sold it in single day. Keep searching and making the rounds. FRanks has some 9mm on shelf and Jays had 10 boxes of 380 yesterday


----------



## CMich Sportsman (Mar 20, 2008)

Ive run into the same 9mm problem as you. it seems that it has gotten a little better in the last few months. Instead of going to the store and find no ammo it is just a very slim selection now. I didn't jump on the stock up or miss out band wagon so im starting to run dry. Only time will tell when production will catch up.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

mattsghosts said:


> I have been to several sports shops looking for ammo, reloading brass, primers etc, Including Jay's in Clare and Gaylord... I cant even find ammo for my 9mm pistol. I have a small stock pile, and I hope to see the stores catching up before fall. I am heading to Cabelas on Sunday,
> Hope the Dems are happy with their scare tactics..


depending on what you are looking for you may be disappointed with the trip to Cabelas. I live 15 minutes from there so I go several times a month, in the last serveral months they have been just a short as everyone else. Almost non-existent on primers, and pretty bare shelves. Most of the decent handgun ammo was bare all the way down to rimfire was pretty scarse. They had no .22 bulk packs (about the biggest box of .22 they had was 50 rounds!) but I guess it just matters what they get in that week. One week I was there and they had about 5000 rounds of federal xm193 5.56 on the shelves, walked out with several hundred rounds of that, went back about 5 days later for more and it was gone.

I buy for my stock pile when I'm there so I can usually find something that I "need" ammo wise.

Just thought I would give you a heads up.

J-

edit: I have actually been pretty lucky at the locale walmart lately. Lots of .22 bulk and some rifle/handgun ammo has followed me home from there.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

jjc155 said:


> I have actually been pretty lucky at the locale walmart lately. Lots of .22 bulk and some rifle/handgun ammo has followed me home from there.


I find wal-mart also has the lowest prices.

As for 9mm ammo, last week, both Jay's in Clare, and Dunham's in Cadillac had various boxes of 9mm. There is also a little hardware store in Marion that had several boxes of various brands of 9mm.

If it's 380 anyone is looking for, Jay's had some on Fri but when I stopped back on Sun they were pretty much sold out. The meijer in Cadillac also had several boxes.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

YooperTroll said:


> actually, to be fair (and i'm not getting into politics), it's been the NRA and the GOP that have used scare tactics to get us all buying tons of ammo and digging bunkers. Maybe the ammo companies themselves are behind it?
> 
> they're really benefiting from it, you know?
> 
> all that aside, i agree that i hope production increases or shipments increase or something...people calming down a *tad* would also be a big help to rest of us.


sheep...


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

lots of empty shelves up this way; some folks figure terrorists are going to fight their way into the prison, I guess


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

Do not blame me. I did not vote for him.


----------



## YooperTroll (Sep 30, 2008)

the local gander mountain was pretty well stocked last weekend. i have yet to have any difficulty buying any type of ammo. 

but it probably only takes about a half-dozen people to clean out a local store in a day.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

YooperTroll said:


> the local gander mountain was pretty well stocked last weekend. i have yet to have any difficulty buying any type of ammo.
> 
> but it probably only takes about a half-dozen people to clean out a local store in a day.


Yeah, Gander is stocked because nobody buys ammo from them unless they absolutely have to....or they just don't know any better.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> Yeah, Gander is stocked because nobody buys ammo from them unless they absolutely have to....or they just don't know any better.


You bet... at $49 for .38 lead heads, uh uh!!! :tsk:
(Although I did get some 9mm blazer brass for $15 a box... :shhh

tb


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> Yeah, Gander is stocked because nobody buys ammo from them unless they absolutely have to....or they just don't know any better.


I went into one last week with my dad to check out a gun and they had all the 9mm 100 rd Winchester target rds you could want for $40+ :yikes::lol:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

..... buy it. Simple.

No shortage at my house.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

franks has a ton of mag tech right now. everything but 380. I was in store tonight. (wednesday)


----------



## pkuptruck007 (Apr 17, 2007)

the biggest issue right now, is the dumb-s**ts buying th ammo at
3 or 5x the normal price.

The more you do that, the longer the price will stay high.

What, you got a gang of thugs that you need to take down RIGHT NOW? you cant wait a week or two?

Prices and availablilty are getting better. 

But if you pay alot and complain.... do it in the mirror...


----------

